# Drive with a service animal? Don't bother, Lyft allows discrimination against you



## Angry Hippo (Apr 27, 2016)

Hello,

Don't bother driving for lyft if you have service animal. It has been a miserable experience. I've now been deactivated due to my service animal.

Most passengers don't seem to mind, but a large section will definitely discriminate against you.

I've received several poor ratings with comments like, 'no dogs please' or "i have allergies". None of these passengers have asked for an different ride or even complained until after the ride was over - so I wasn't even given a chance to accommodate them.

Yesterday I received a message that a rider reported that another 'individual' was riding in my car from their critical care team. This was because they did not like that I had a service dog in the vehicle.

Ridiculous! I explained that this "individual" is my service dog to the rep on the phone and also sent an e-mail stating the same. I requested accommodation under ADA and the phone rep essentially said, 'sit and wait on it. I can't do anything for you'. Lyft was previously informed of my use of a service dog prior to this deactivation.

As far as I'm concerned the Lyft platform is complicit in this discrimination and is not doing anything to prevent it. They are also not making a reasonable attempt to quickly remedy the discrimination when it is brought to their attention.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Angry Hippo said:


> Hello,
> 
> Don't bother driving for lyft if you have service animal. It has been a miserable experience. I've now been deactivated due to my service animal.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you need a lawyer.


----------



## Angry Hippo (Apr 27, 2016)

Obeserver, 

I've only been driving with the platform for a short time. I'm not sure if I have any damages worth contacting a lawyer over.

For what it is worth, I am in the Los Angeles CA area.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Angry Hippo said:


> Obeserver,
> 
> I've only been driving with the platform for a short time. I'm not sure if I have any damages worth contacting a lawyer over.
> 
> For what it is worth, I am in the Los Angeles CA area.


Maybe no hourly, employment damages but certainly discrimination damages.

If discrimination is not allowed for pax, it should not be allowed for drivers.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

FuzzyWuzzy said:


> Best bet would contacting a local TV station that does "problem solvers" , "trouble shooters" -type stories.
> 
> Email all the channels. Their websites always have a tipline.
> 
> ...


Great advice!


----------



## Angry Hippo (Apr 27, 2016)

I'll also mention that the lyft critical response team member asked me for to send verification/pictures of documents verifying he was a 'certified service dog'. 

How very insensitive and ignorant. There are no federal or state agencies that issue or recognize service dog 'certifications'. These are produced by scam companies who will certify your TOASTER OVEN as a 'certified and registered service animal' as long as you give them 60 dollars.

I have medical records indicating proof of disability and can explain and demonstrate the tasks that my dog is trained to perform to assist me with my disability. That ought to be sufficient.

I'm thinking about trying uber. Any advice/suggestions so I don't end up in the same situation on that platform?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Angry Hippo said:


> I'll also mention that the lyft critical response team member asked me for to send verification/pictures of documents verifying he was a 'certified service dog'.
> 
> How very insensitive and ignorant. There are no federal or state agencies that issue or recognize service dog 'certifications'. These are produced by scam companies who will certify your TOASTER OVEN as a 'certified and registered service animal' as long as you give them 60 dollars.
> 
> ...


Requesting documents is a violation of ADA. They can ask two questions. 1. Is the dog a service animal? Yes, 2. What specific task has the animal been trained to perform.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Is my allergy to or phobia of dogs any of your business?

Why MUST one disclose and RATIONALIZE one's reason to not want to be in an enclosed space with a dog one's never met before?

Should I (or anyone else) ever be FORCED to defend our right not to be subjected to such undue discomfort, unexpectedly, for our own money?

Without due warning? And being ACCUSED of DISCRIMINATION- AGAINST-UNDISCLOSED (and therefore likely unreasonable or nonexistent)????

Spurious accusation hazard, you are...

Also, chances are you'd kick up a self-righteous storm if you and/or your dog were subjected to my cats should a law ever protect my right to go wherever with em
, and outright go on the offensive if I were to do what I please with my cats, sans legal protection to do so.



Angry Hippo said:


> For your information, the animal is exceptionally well behaved. He is trained to perform several tasks for me. The nature of my disability and what tasks he performs are certainly none of your business.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Adieu said:


> Spurious accusation hazard, you are...


I sense a disturbance in The Force.


----------



## Angry Hippo (Apr 27, 2016)

Sorry Adieu your 'allergies and phobias' are very likely not subject to any federal or state protections. Your 'right' not to be exposed to my service dog does not exist - ANYWHERE. Sorry, you lose again.

With that said, if a passenger has allergies or phobia of dogs I'm more than happy to arrange a different ride for them. It's a simple accommodation and I am happy to make it for anyone that requests it.


----------



## TravisNJ (Apr 7, 2015)

Sorry, I'd one star you too if you had a dog in the car.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

You may want to connect with FAC wgo also drives wIt's a service dog. Not sure if she drives Lyft or Uber. I think maybe both.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Requesting another driver could make people late for expensive flights, lose jobs that might feed them until retirement, miss deadlines or court dates and end up liable for god knows what etc


If an allergy ain't disabling, then I'd LOOOVE to know how your whatever-it-is trumps someone else's right to BREATHE through unobstructed pathways

Fear of allergic shock or phobias are BOTH genuine, full-blown "fear for their lives" (however unlikely actual loss of life might be)

Customers are NOT obligated to pay you to experience terror due to some law protecting *consumers* .... They're hiring you, not other way around, m they got a right to know in advance


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

From the TOS that we all agreed to when we became members of this forum (https://uberpeople.net/help/terms)

"Confrontational posting will not be tolerated. Please use the report feature to report such content. Retaliatory posting to instigated confrontation will be deemed guilty by association. Opposing opinions are encouraged. Appropriate discourse confronts the idea, not the member."


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

People who need emo support on the clock are NOT fit to drive, that's putting customers (and others on the road) at undue risk.

Go disclose to DMV in a signed statement that you need a dog to stay sane in traffic.

And god help us all if DMV doesn't revoke your license for life if you say that.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I am fine taking pets and service animals in my car. Out of 3000 rides, it's only come up twice. But if I had need of a service animal, I wouldn't be doing this work. And no, not all jobs are required to accomodate a service animal. Try getting a job in an operating room. A restaurant. A factory. Be an astronaut. Work in the military. Drive a bus or taxi. Think of the practicality of it. If there are 4 pax in your prius, do you put the dog in the trunk? If the pax has a pet and that pet doesn't get along with other animals? If the pax has a small child terrified of animals or severely asthmatic and allergic to dander?

Yeah, sure they could get another driver. But you could have been proactive and called every rider and told them you have a service animal but that they could cancel if they felt uncomfortable BEFORE you made them wait for you and count on you getting them going where they need to go on time. ADA requires REASONABLE accomodation. I don't think this is something that is reasonably accomodated in our business.


----------



## Angry Hippo (Apr 27, 2016)

If a person is at risk of a significant allergic reaction to an animal, it is the responsibility of the business to find a way to accommodate both the individual using the service animal and the individual with the allergy.

That doesn't mean you kick drivers using service animals off the road.


----------



## Angry Hippo (Apr 27, 2016)

'A *reasonable accommodation*' is *defined* by the US Department of Justice as "any modification or adjustment to a job or the work environment that will enable a qualified applicant or employee with a disability to participate in the application process or to perform essential job functions.

I can still safely fit 4 belted passengers and my dog in the vehicle. Thus, I am able to perform all essential job functions with my accommodation.

Passengers inconvenienced by their allergies or phobias - tough luck. You'll need to wait for another vehicle, which WILL be provided. It's not my concern if someone did not leave a buffer zone of time in their schedule for an unexpected event.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Someone with a service dog absolutely should have the same employment rights as anyone else without a disability. I honestly don't know where you can go from here, but I feel for you, Angry Hippo. I hope something good comes from this for you. Good luck.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Entitled, much? I have disabled family and friends, some with service animals. I've worked in hospitals and homes for the deaf and visually impaired. If you cannot accomodate the general public, you cannot perform the job adequately. And you know it. I cited specific examples and you've given no specific answer.

Where does the dog stay when 4 pax present?

Why not call your pax to give them a heads up (or use a text template) so you can offer them their choice of driver WITHOUT inconveniencing them? 

Lots of compassion you have for little 8 year old Susie who was bit by neighborhood dog and now gets panick attacks when around dogs. Or 25 year old John whose allergy is severe enough to carry an epi-pen. But everyone should accomodate you. Huh.


----------



## Angry Hippo (Apr 27, 2016)

"If you cannot accomodate the general public, you cannot perform the job adequately"

This statement was pulled out of thin air and has no basis in reality. You ought to discuss your very, very wrong legal opinions somewhere else.

Furthermore, those with severe allergies and dog phobias are not 'the general public' but actually a very small subsection of people. 

Furthermore, I *can* accommodate all of the examples you mentioned. All I have to do is request them another ride.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> But everyone should accomodate you. Huh.


Yes, because that's what the law says they have to do. Don't like it? Speak to whoever makes the laws in your state.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

For those think they shouldn't be subjected to the service dog (I'm NOT one of them), what if you walked into a Walmart or Target or a hair stylist, or an airplane, train or buss and there was a person with a service animal. You couldn't have them removed from that public place nor would you. 

The only time I would have a problem with a service dog in the car is if the driver were blind.  Sorry for the bad joke.


----------



## Angry Hippo (Apr 27, 2016)

*Drivers with service animals*
It is Lyft's policy that drivers are permitted to ride with their service animals. However, this may limit the number of passengers you can carry, and some passengers may be uncomfortable or allergic around your service animal and will ask you to cancel their request. It is advised that you call the passenger in advance to notify them of the service animal. If they are unable to ride with your service animal, you must cancel the ride so they can request another driver. Pro- tip: If the request came from nearby, sign out of driver mode for a minute so that you don't receive the passenger's next request.


----------



## Fek'lhr (Apr 13, 2016)

Searching the internet now for that picture of a "service turkey" that was flying on a national airline.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Yes, because that's what the law says they have to do. Don't like it? Speak to whoever makes the laws in your state.


In a building, you can move away. In a car, there is no way to avoid the animal. It is unreasonable. If the OP's argument was sound we would see service animals in any of the jobs I listed.



Angry Hippo said:


> *Drivers with service animals*
> It is Lyft's policy that drivers are permitted to ride with their service animals. However, this may limit the number of passengers you can carry, and some passengers may be uncomfortable or allergic around your service animal and will ask you to cancel their request. It is advised that you call the passenger in advance to notify them of the service animal. If they are unable to ride with your service animal, you must cancel the ride so they can request another driver. Pro- tip: If the request came from nearby, sign out of driver mode for a minute so that you don't receive the passenger's next request.


Oh look, exactly what I said you should have done.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

From a previous thread ADA Wars - this post contains the information given to me by an ADA specialist from the ADA.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/ada-wars-pax-service-animal-vs-my-allergies.74244/page-5#post-1023233


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> Oh look, exactly what I said you should have done.


They're just suggestions though and completely up to him to decide. He's not forced to do those things. It's common courtesy if he wanted to before every single rider he picks up, but not required.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

You can get one of those frequent text messaging apps and just send the message "I have a service dog, will that be a problem?" text when you accept a ride. Just giving a solution. I'm on your side and I would never rate someone down because of a service animal, even if it were a service snake.  (I've actually heard of these)


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

You can't move away in an airplane, bus, or train. You might be able to move seats, but last I checked, dander doesn't stay in one place, especially in the recycled air of an aircraft.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Scott Benedict said:


> You can get one of those frequent text messaging apps and just send the message "I have a service dog, will that be a problem?" text when you accept a ride. Just giving a solution. I'm on your side and I would never rate someone down because of a service animal, even if it were a service snake.  (I've actually heard of these)


Dogs and Mini Horses are the only service animals covered under ADA.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Beur said:


> Dogs and Mini Horses are the only service animals covered under ADA.


That was meant to be a joke.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Scott Benedict said:


> That was meant to be a joke.


Well, you'd be surprised at what some folks believe a service animal can be. I do have a service snake, he keeps the fruit rats off the patio.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

LOL. I'm not one to question service animals. I'm an animal lover, so it just wouldn't occur to me to even though I know some people take advantage and use animals that are not qualified and make it more difficult for those with legitimate service animals.


----------



## Angry Hippo (Apr 27, 2016)

For the record, the majority of my pax LOVE my service dog and think it's so cool that he rides along with me.

He just sits in his seat and lies down unless ask to do otherwise. A pitbull can be 3 feet away barking his head off at my dog, Cooper, and he won't even lift an ear.

He isn't some untrained mongrel masquerading as service animal as some have suggested.

Chicks love him


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I would never imply that your service dog is untrained. I have had friends with service dogs, have had experience with them when I was in college and worked for a major airline, and have seen them out and about. They are always the utmost trained, respectful, and docile creatures. Many times they behave better than many children and some adults. I only wish my 3 dogs were as well trained.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

This is definitely an interesting case.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Is my allergy to or phobia of dogs any of your business?
> 
> Why MUST one disclose and RATIONALIZE one's reason to not want to be in an enclosed space with a dog one's never met before?
> 
> ...


If Lyft and Uber are following the ADA rules and making drivers transport passengers with Service Animals (which is right thing to do) then the driver who needs one should be no different.

If you're allergic to dogs what would you do if you were a passenger after a ride was given to a passenger with service animal? The hair does not instantly go poof. So you would still be subjected to the allergies.

So if you get in vehicle that you see has a service animal or you can tell there was a dog prior then you're free to order another ride.

The small population of those with horrific allergies is your problem not the driver with a disability.

Like others have said, yes you may be a consumer. But you can't demand Walmart kick out animals. You may be able to get some space but some animals have touched or been in their carts. So their fur can still cause you issues. You complain to a Walmart manager and they will tell you nicely you're free to shop elsewhere if you don't like it.

Also on a plane like someone else mentioned. You're not told ahead of time there is service animals. You're stuck in a larger enclosed space. You got to deal with it or hope you notice before it takes off so you can ask to get off.

But I will say it seems your post is not giving much compassion to the OP. And it seems people just assume it is emotional support dog (which is not considered ADA service animal). So I would assume it is something more serious. And like OP said it is none of our business.

However, I will say that it would be good habit (though I don't think it should be required) if the OP sent a script text letting the passenger know.


----------



## philboston (Apr 8, 2016)

No wonder why i received 16 straight text messages yesterday statimg lyft accommadates service animals ahhhhhh makes sense


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> From the TOS that we all agreed to when we became members of this forum (https://uberpeople.net/help/terms)
> 
> "Confrontational posting will not be tolerated. Please use the report feature to report such content. Retaliatory posting to instigated confrontation will be deemed guilty by association. Opposing opinions are encouraged. Appropriate discourse confronts the idea, not the member."


 TOS? As in TOS or tps reports. Do they require a coversheet, because I think I forget to include them.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> TOS? As in TOS or tps reports. Do they require a coversheet, because I think I forget to include them.


Hahaha! One of my all time favorite movies. Well played!


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

driveLA said:


> glad you got deactivated
> 
> you shouldn't be driving if you have an animal for emotional issues
> 
> get yourself together


You should get an animal for your emotional issues. You're post is so freaking soulless and rude. Plus she never said it was an emotional support animal anyways. You would realize that if you read.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

driveLA said:


> glad you got deactivated
> 
> you shouldn't be driving if you have an animal for emotional issues
> 
> get yourself together


How nice of you. Glad you're such a caring and considerate person.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Scott Benedict said:


> How nice of you. Glad you're such a caring and considerate person.


i only care about people that care about themselves and reality


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

driveLA said:


> never says what its for and considering a pet can't help you drive the only thing left is that its there for no logical reason whatsoever
> 
> sick of mental weaklings being coddled
> 
> ...


Really? So emotional support dogs are NOT protected or recognized by ADA so that's not the OP's use. Have you ever thought people need dogs to help them detect from seizures? Which I doubt if she had seizures she would be driving (or legally able to) but there is medical reasons and benefits. I'm not an enabler, I just trust her doctors and the ADA know better than me or YOU!


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Just because someone may have a mental illness, doesn't make them not care about themselves.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

There are also service dogs to alert to high or low blood sugar for diabetes.


----------



## jeli (May 5, 2016)

Speaking as a passenger.

If my driver showed up drunk, I would be pissed. If he showed up stoned, I would be pissed. If he showed up with a car reeking of cigarette smoke, strong perfume, or old Chinese takeout, I would be pissed.

If my driver showed up with a dog in the car, or a car that smelled like dog, I would be pissed.

OP, even if taking your dog with you is legal, it's highly offensive to many riders. You mention that most riders love your dog, but then complain that you get 1 star ratings. Obviously, not everyone loves your dog.

It is incumbent on you to notify the rider that you are out-of-the-norm. You should message each and every passenger, right away, informing them you have a dog in the car. Implying that it is okay to show up to the passenger with a dog, and suggesting they could easily cancel for a new ride, is pompous and unreasonable. Riders have places to be on a schedule. A rider would never expect a taxicab to arrive with a dog in the car, just as a rider never expects the Lyft to arrive with one.

OP, the onus is with YOU to disclose the animal, and make accommodations for your passengers. You are not a consumer in this situation, you are the business. You must accommodate YOUR consumers.

If a driver showed up with an animal in the car, unannounced, I would give a 1 star rating and immediately report it to Lyft.


----------



## LA Dispatcher (Feb 26, 2016)

Most people with "therapy dogs" are some of the most insufferable people on this planet. They are narcissistic and inconsiderate to others.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Anyone else totally offended by some of these insensitive and callous remarks? I can't believe people would write such things in public.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

And although I do believe that everyone is entitled to their opinion, I don't believe that all opinions should be made public.


----------



## jeli (May 5, 2016)

I'm not trying to be rude, but I think a lot of people agree with my point. I would be _very _annoyed if my Lyft showed up with a dog inside without warning. There's no way I would get in and it would be a total waste of both of our time. Just message the rider beforehand!


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I don't disagree with notifying the pax beforehand. I just don't get why people have to be so mean and rude and disrespectful to those who require a service animal for whatever reason. I understand your right not to have to drive in such a car and it's no less their right to drive with one. Communication is the best solution. I personally LOVE when I see a service animal, but I love animals, so I know I'm different.


----------



## LA Dispatcher (Feb 26, 2016)

Because most of it fraud by manipulative people. Too many grey areas that allow scumbags without issues to exploit the system because they don't want to leave their dogs home like everyone else.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

I actually agree with the above post. Like I mentioned in my earlier post I feel you should notify (though I know not legally required to) the passengers ahead of time. And if you don't you expect to earn some negative ratings and then possible deactivation due to low ratings because I'm sure they won't indicate the service dog as reason for low rating. They probably put smell or cleanliness. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Angry Hippo said:


> Hello,
> 
> Don't bother driving for lyft if you have service animal. It has been a miserable experience. I've now been deactivated due to my service animal.
> 
> ...


I also drive with a service dog with Lyft. I informed both uber and lyft when I first started before I gave my first ride that I drive with a service dog. Uber appeared indifferent. Lyft responded quite positively. Saying thank you for letting us know. A week or so later I got an email from Lyft bc apparently a pax complained but still rated me 5*. Lyft informed me that I must call pax before pickups to inform them I have a service dog and cancel the trip if they don't want me to pick them up. In responded that isn't fair to me because often I get back to back requests and don't have time to call. And if I cancel it effects my ability to qualify for guarantee rates. Their response was to inform them if I have to cancel bc a pax doesn't want to ride with me and they will remove that from my record. They also agreed with how I handle all my pickups. Before a pax enters my car I inform them I have a service dog with me. If they have an issue, that's no problem I will cancel the request so you won't get charged. No further complaints. On Uber 3 of my 5 five star comments are about how much the pax loves my service dog nothing about me, just Mattie.

I'm baffled how differently you and I have been treated.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Yes, because that's what the law says they have to do. Don't like it? Speak to whoever makes the laws in your state.


Actually it's a federal law not a state law.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> TOS? As in TOS or tps reports. Do they require a coversheet, because I think I forget to include them.


Greatest movie ever! Don't forget to wear your bling!


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

LA Dispatcher said:


> Most people with "therapy dogs" are some of the most insufferable people on this planet. They are narcissistic and inconsiderate to others.


Ironic isn't it that it's impossible to see something in someone else that does not exist in yourself. Your posting shows just how narcissistic and inconsiderate YOU are to people with disabilities trying their best to live a normal life!


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

driveLA said:


> glad you got deactivated
> 
> you shouldn't be driving if you have an animal for emotional issues
> 
> get yourself together


I've been involved in several heated debates on this issue regarding service dogs. By far this is the most insensitive cruelest post I've come across. You are just plain mean!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> I am fine taking pets and service animals in my car. Out of 3000 rides, it's only come up twice. But if I had need of a service animal, I wouldn't be doing this work. And no, not all jobs are required to accomodate a service animal. Try getting a job in an operating room. A restaurant. A factory. Be an astronaut. Work in the military. Drive a bus or taxi. Think of the practicality of it. If there are 4 pax in your prius, do you put the dog in the trunk? If the pax has a pet and that pet doesn't get along with other animals? If the pax has a small child terrified of animals or severely asthmatic and allergic to dander?
> 
> Yeah, sure they could get another driver. But you could have been proactive and called every rider and told them you have a service animal but that they could cancel if they felt uncomfortable BEFORE you made them wait for you and count on you getting them going where they need to go on time. ADA requires REASONABLE accomodation. I don't think this is something that is reasonably accomodated in our business.


I took dogs to a Mardi Gras Parade.
Krewe of Barkus,a Dog Parade.
The people were so happy.
They called and asked after I was on my way ,before I arrived.
Nice tip.
Nice dogs.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

I would reply to Lyft that in 10 days you will be filing an ADA complaint with .... (Fill In whoever or all of Dept of Jusice, EEOC, and perhaps your state equivalents), complaint to media, legislators, etc. In the alternative, they can reactivate you and you will agree to (text or call each pax to let them know or whatever).

If you use android, the rideshare timer app can send a text out with a tap on the timer.

They purport to follow the ADA with zero tolerance against a rider with a service animal. So it should follow they can't allow discrimination on their platform against drivers with service animals either.

Fight back against these thugs. You're not the first story of this happening to on this forum.

Also check the Lyft driver area on Reddit. Lyft staff actually follow and respond to it. Don't forget twitter, facebook, etc to Lyft as well as activist groups supporting your situation. But give them 10 days out of courtesy first.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

driveLA said:


> i only care about people that care about themselves and reality


Having a service dog is taking care of yourself. Allowing you to function and attempt to live a normal life. People with disabilities get acknowledged and tired of ignorant cruel judge mental people like yourself trampling on their legally protected rights.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

driveLA if you drive for uber, I so hope you get a pax with a big hairy slobbering service dog. Because as of May, 2, 2016 you are required now to accept all pax with service dog. If there is one single complaint of an uber driver not accepting a service animal (service mini horses also fall in this category) or you will be permently deactivated. In fact uber is planning on sending out spies in California to ensure uber drivers comply with this new settlement agreement.
http://m.ocregister.com/articles/uber-714305-blind-service.html

Karma......


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

" Butch" thinking about the LAST driver who refused him a ride . . .


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Angry Hippo said:


> I'll also mention that the lyft critical response team member asked me for to send verification/pictures of documents verifying he was a 'certified service dog'.
> 
> How very insensitive and ignorant. There are no federal or state agencies that issue or recognize service dog 'certifications'. These are produced by scam companies who will certify your TOASTER OVEN as a 'certified and registered service animal' as long as you give them 60 dollars.
> 
> ...


I would file a complaint with the ADA immediately! Lyft has no legal right to demand anything from you. Legally only two questions can be asked:
1- is that a service dog
2- what specific task does the dog perfom

That's it! No doctors notes required. No vests required. No registration required. Lyft is trampling all over your rights and this MUST be reported to the ADA. Especially since you live in California and uber just settled the case of a driver putting a blind mans service dog in the trunk. This settlement just happened May 2 so it's a hot issue.

I drive both with uber and lyft. My best advice if try uber is be sure to send an email to support prior to driving informing them you have a service dog. I doubt you will get any pushback based on their recent legal settlement.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> Entitled, much? I have disabled family and friends, some with service animals. I've worked in hospitals and homes for the deaf and visually impaired. If you cannot accomodate the general public, you cannot perform the job adequately. And you know it. I cited specific examples and you've given no specific answer.
> 
> Where does the dog stay when 4 pax present?
> 
> ...


BostonBarry I want nothing more than to respond to your post. But I was raised to be a proper lady. If anyone lacks compassion it's you!


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Fek'lhr said:


> Searching the internet now for that picture of a "service turkey" that was flying on a national airline.


Now that's funny


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Fek'lhr said:


> Searching the internet now for that picture of a "service turkey" that was flying on a national airline.





FAC said:


> Now that's funny


Funny and true.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...law-to-bring-a-live-turkey-on-a-delta-flight/


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

observer said:


> Funny and true.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...law-to-bring-a-live-turkey-on-a-delta-flight/


I don't know much about the air carrier law except it differs from the ADA law. But i wouldn't have believed it unless I saw it. That cracks me up!


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> Funny and true.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...law-to-bring-a-live-turkey-on-a-delta-flight/


Have there been other sightings of this "Service Turkey"
Certainly any establishment would freak, and then post it on the interwebz


----------



## LA Dispatcher (Feb 26, 2016)

FAC said:


> Ironic isn't it that it's impossible to see something in someone else that does not exist in yourself. Your posting shows just how narcissistic and inconsiderate YOU are to people with disabilities trying their best to live a normal life!


I said most not all. I don't have a problem with people who are truly disabled riding in my vehicle with their dog. Many take advantage of the system because no one will question them. There is nothing wrong with having legitimate concerns of fraud. You know very well that these shenanigans occur frequently and drivers or riders shouldn't have to put up with these frauds.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

FAC said:


> BostonBarry I want nothing more than to respond to your post. But I was raised to be a proper lady. If anyone lacks compassion it's you!


I told him to do the SAME thing you said you do and that Lyft told you to do. To notify the pax so those with a severe complication can make an informed choice BEFORE being inconvenienced or terrorized. He responded defensively and attacked, so he got tough love.

I have ZERO problems allowing a driver to have a service animal and if I ride with one the driver would still start at the default 5☆ + tip. But I stand by my statement, if I had need of a service dog I wouldn't do this gig because the practicality of it creates too many problems.

FYI, you can reply to multiple posts in one comment by going back and tapping the QUOTE or REPLY button on each one as you go, like this: 


FAC said:


> I don't know much about the air carrier law except it differs from the ADA law. But i wouldn't have believed it unless I saw it. That cracks me up!





FAC said:


> Now that's funny





FAC said:


> I would file a complaint with the ADA immediately! Lyft has no legal right to demand anything from you. Legally only two questions can be asked:
> 1- is that a service dog
> 2- what specific task does the dog perfom
> 
> ...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Have there been other sightings of this "Service Turkey"
> Certainly any establishment would freak, and then post it on the interwebz


Not since. . . THANKSGIVING.
but he served well .


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Not since. . . THANKSGIVING.
> but he served well .


That's even funnier!


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Beur said:


> From a previous thread ADA Wars - this post contains the information given to me by an ADA specialist from the ADA.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/ada-wars-pax-service-animal-vs-my-allergies.74244/page-5#post-1023233


Beur since the thread on the ADA Wars, there has been a change. Uber now has an official policy after settling with the blind pax who's driver put the service dog in the trunk. Uber drivers are now required to accept all service dogs and if there is only one complaint from a pax the driver will be deactivated. 
http://m.ocregister.com/articles/uber-714305-blind-service.html

Personally, coming from someone who requires a service dog, I think that's a bit harsh. Blame the driver who was so inconsiderate enough to put a blind mans dog in the trunk for the new rule. It only takes one person to effect a lot of others.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Beur said:


> Well, you'd be surprised at what some folks believe a service animal can be. I do have a service snake, he keeps the fruit rats off the patio.


I'll make sure not to bring my service rat to your place! Thinking of getting a service turkey if only I wasn't afraid of birds. But he may end up being served for dinner. Maybe Fireguy50 should get a service stuffed animal of Oscar the Grouch!


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

FAC said:


> I'll make sure not to bring my service rat to your place! Thinking of getting a service turkey if only I wasn't afraid of birds. But he may end up being served for dinner. Maybe Fireguy50 should get a service stuffed animal of Oscar the Grouch!


I love your sense of humor after some of the horrible, insensitive things people have said about service animals and those who need them.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

BostonBarry, LA Dispatcher, Adieu, driveLA, and many others so quick to judge drivers and paxs with service dogs. Prejudice often comes from ignorance. When I post replies, typically I take the time to post informative information about the ADA laws. I do this with the hope that with this information some of the prejudices will go away. In return I've received support, learned new information myself, and been ripped to shreds. On this particular posting, I reacted out of character, and unapologetic for it. what really upsets me about this post and all the other posts on this topic is so many at quick to judge me and Angry Hippo for driving with service dogs; and pax with service dogs.

Beur correctly suggested I'm emotional regarding this issue in another thread. He was absolutely right, I am, and I don't apologize for being so. I get tired of my rights and the rights of others getting trampled on. Conversely I do what I can not to trample on the rights of others. I attempt to be sensitive of people who don't like dogs, allergic to them, and frightened of them. When I'm a pax, I'm particularly sensitive for the a very reasons. I always call my driver and tell him I have a dog. I don't even mention service dog and kindly offer to cancel the ride if the driver has any issues so they don't hit with cancellation.

What angers me on this thread and many other threads are the judgemental posts based on speculation and not actual experience. For example:


BostonBarry said:


> But I stand by my statement, if I had need of a service dog I wouldn't do this gig because the practicality of it creates too many problems.


 BostonBarry, how could you possibly know about the practicality of driving with a service dog if you don't have the need for one? It works just fine for me and I have no need to explain why or how. I can easily drive 4 people safely with my dog.



LA Dispatcher said:


> Most people with "therapy dogs" are some of the most insufferable people on this planet. They are narcissistic and inconsiderate to others.


 LA Dispatcher, You're ignorance shines bright here. Exactly what personal experiences have you had with people with therapy dogs? I'm going to suggest none. You don't even know what a therapy dog is.

My dog Mattie is my service dog but she is also trained to be a therapy dog. I take her to children's hospital, nursing homes, and the VA hospital and it warms my heart watching how she interacts with the young, old and our vets. Bringing smiles to their faces, and for a brief moment allowing the people she meets forget they are sick or old or all alone. She is such a healing creature. I can't understand how you can call that inconsiderate and narcissistic.

Or maybe while lost in your ignorance and judgement you meant emotional support animals. If that's what you meant, again what specific experience do you have? Do you realize what a significant role these ESA play with our wounded warriors? US Servicemen who chose to serve our country and be heroes but the nightmares of wars haunting them as they struggle with PTSD. Personally I know two men who served and on the outside look as healthy as marine would. But struggle with PTSD and wouldn't be able to leave the house without their ESA.

driveLA you only care about people who care for themselves. What about the men and women how serve our country. Their service demonstrates they care more for this country, the people, and rights and freedoms than themselves. By acting so selflessly, then coming home with the nightmares of what they experience, how could you be so callus?

Finally, to the statements of the so called frauds. I might suggest the fact they are being fraudulent could warrant cause they need ESA or why else would they go to such extremes to have their dogs with them? I don't know. Never encountered a so called fraud. But these frauds causes such an uprise in this forum. My question is have any of you experienced a fraud? If so, how do you know for certain they are frauds? Even if they are frauds, did their actions trample on your rights?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> Funny and true.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...law-to-bring-a-live-turkey-on-a-delta-flight/


I think the Turkey Service Animal, was a well orchestrated hoax to make the Law into a joke.
Generally speaking Turkeys don't have long life spans less than 12 months, but rarely wild Turkeys could live to age 3
So, who gets a "comfort" service animal that's going to die that quickly?


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I just read that domestic turkeys can live up to 12 years. Don't know the accuracy of this, but I read it in a few places. If the turkey is raised for food, it doesn't usually live much longer than a year because they can't carry their own weight (raised to be fat for meat). But if they're not raised to be that large, they can live 10 to 12 years.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

you had a dog for emotional reasons , so this wasn't an actual "service" dog?


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

14gIV said:


> you had a dog for emotional reasons , so this wasn't an actual "service" dog?


ESA in many states and local ordinances have the same rights as service dogs.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

FAC said:


> ESA in many states and local ordinances have the same rights as service dogs.


We all have hearts for people with disabilities who need a service animal...but to expect to be able to abuse the system for emotional reasons is just stupid.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

14gIV said:


> We all have hearts for people with disabilities who need a service animal...but to expect to be able to abuse the system for emotional reasons is just stupid.


What if your pax was a wounded warrior who served his country and came home and now suffers from PTSD? ESA have helped so many of our vets as well as other people. Mental illness, in my opinion, almost worst than other illnesses like cancer. Because it affects the mind and the ability to think and act normally. But so often people are quick to judge those suffering with mental illness. What about the person who suffers from panic attacks and scared to leave the house in case one happens while they are out? ESA do wonders for these people so they can leave their homes and try to live normal lives. Dogs can be trained to sense when an attack is coming and help calm the person before it happens. If the dog is trained to fetch the medication for the person then it's promoted from ESA to service dog.

I'm not sure how often people abuse the system for emotional reasons. I do know under the flight carrier act people with psychiatric issues have to jump through additional hoops to fly with their dog. But the flight carrier act is different than the ADA. While the ADA doesn't cover ESA several state and local laws provide the same protection for ESA.

But I got to question the ESA turkey flying on delta. Then again, I saw a story on the local news about a little autistic girl who bonded with a duck and goes everywhere with her duck. Even sleeps with it. So you never know unless your in that position.


----------



## kingdog (Nov 30, 2015)

what kind of entitled psycho thinks that everyone should be happy to drive with a dog? how do you not see that this is extremely atypical and should warrant a heads up call/text on every ride? you're in the customer service/hospitality business. it is on you to accommodate, not pax. if they're fine with it, great, pick them up as usual. if they're not, maybe they have severe allergies, maybe they're wearing a black dress to an important date. it is unreasonable to blow that off and say 'oh they can cancel when I get there then' and possibly be charged a fee?? please. 

I grew up with a ton of animals, three dogs included. I love dogs. but it is preposterous to expect everyone to be happy and deal with it when you show up with one. it is also very unprofessional. having the attitude of 'well they NEED to accept it because it's the ADA law' just makes you an a-hole and you will likely get one starred until your demise. 

every day I drive I get rides with 4 pax. what do you do then? 'oh she's a small dog she can sit on my lap when that happens' ok, so the seats don't smell like dog? there is zero hairs on them? and TRY to tell me that dog on your lap isn't a driving distraction thus making this a safety issue.

I'm ok with your driving with a dog. but you need to give all your pax a heads up.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

kingdog said:


> what kind of entitled psycho thinks that everyone should be happy to drive with a dog? how do you not see that this is extremely atypical and should warrant a heads up call/text on every ride? you're in the customer service/hospitality business. it is on you to accommodate, not pax. if they're fine with it, great, pick them up as usual. if they're not, maybe they have severe allergies, maybe they're wearing a black dress to an important date. it is unreasonable to blow that off and say 'oh they can cancel when I get there then' and possibly be charged a fee?? please.
> 
> I grew up with a ton of animals, three dogs included. I love dogs. but it is preposterous to expect everyone to be happy and deal with it when you show up with one. it is also very unprofessional. having the attitude of 'well they NEED to accept it because it's the ADA law' just makes you an a-hole and you will likely get one starred until your demise.
> 
> ...


Who is this post referring to, me or Angry Hippo?

If you're referring to me, you sure are making a lot of assumptions without knowing the facts. Also if your referring to me, perhaps you missed the part that I do give the paxs a heads up. Moreover, not once have I ever said or implied a pax needs to accept riding with me because I have service dog.

Before a pax gets in I inform them I have service dog with me and if that's an issue I'll be happy to cancel the ride so they don't get charged. Lyft agreed to remove those cancellations from my record; uber will not but I don't mind. No my car doesn't smell like dog nor does it have hair all over the place. Either before I start driving or after I end driving (depending on how late it is) I wipe down all my seats with a leather cleaner and conditioner. Dogs are not the only ones who could be dirty. Many paxs have left my floors all muddy (thankfully I have the all weather rubber floor mats) spilled their coffee, or kids wipe snot on my seats.

Yes when I have four pax and often when I have one pax Mattie sleeps on my left leg while I drive. She's been doing this since she was a baby. I've been driving with her there for 9 years. It's not a distraction. She's out of the way of the steering wheel and controls. However more often than not I've had pax fight over who sits in front with Mattie. It's not an issue. Nor am I entitled psycho. I'm just trying to live a normal life like everyone else.

Perhaps rather than being so damn judgmental you could show some compassion for someone who requires a service dog.


----------



## kingdog (Nov 30, 2015)

FAC said:


> Who is this post referring to?


it was a blanket statement to all that drive with dogs, no one specific. clearly not you if you're giving everyone a heads up. however, I'm reading between the lines that you give them a heads up AS you arrive to pick them up. if so, I feel you should call or text immediately instead and avoid wasting each others time. don't say you can't do that because it's inconvenient- your profile says 'always take a screenshot of your fare' of each fare?? that's far more difficult than having bluetooth enabled and tapping your screen twice to call a pax..

ps- very curious FAC what is your rating?


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

If I had a service dog, I would probably text every rider as soon as the ride is accepted in part.. "I have a service dog, if you have allergies or a phobia of dogs, feel free to cancel immediately. "


----------



## LookingForPartners (Mar 19, 2015)

Adieu said:


> People who need emo support on the clock are NOT fit to drive, that's putting customers (and others on the road) at undue risk.
> 
> Go disclose to DMV in a signed statement that you need a dog to stay sane in traffic.
> 
> And god help us all if DMV doesn't revoke your license for life if you say that.


This is pretty much what I was thinking of. Dogs for the visually impaired or to sense seizures (which I'm not sure if people with seizures are allowed to drive, pardon my ignorance). But I'm in agreement on the emotional support dogs. I think of them for stressful situations (think airplanes), but I worked in an office and an emotional support dog in an office does not fall under "reasonable accommodation," but I could be mistaken.

I personally would be OK with a dog in the car, but I would also think it odd and I'd probably think it was against the Lyft rules.


----------



## Tahquitz (May 13, 2016)

I browsed through the thread and didn't actually see why you need a service dog? Or is it an emotional support dog? Some Doctors will write notes for anyone and many online sites will allow you to register anything as a service animal. There are many people who take advantage of this including a friend of mine who registered her dog so it could fly with her on an airline in the cabin instead of down below.

According to ADA.gov and my training as an EMT, an emotional support dog is not a service dog. A service dog is trained to do a specific task where a therapy/support dog does not have to perform a specific task. Yes, some State laws do vary and allow them to be equal but under the ADA they technical are not equal and do not have the same rights. An employer is also allowed to ask for documentation just like they are allowed to ask for copies of license, SSN, etc.

Personally, if my driver needed a dog with them to drive I would want to know the reason why. If they are they mentally unstable to the point of needing a dog for company then no thanks, I'll wait for the next car. If they are prone to seizures of fainting due to low blood sugar that the dog warns them about, then also no thank, that person maybe should not be driving.

You would never get approved to drive with a CDL in my state if you had those conditions, or an ambulance like I used to drive. You wouldn't even pass the DMV physical to drive.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Tahquitz said:


> I browsed through the thread and didn't actually see why you need a service dog? Or is it an emotional support dog? Some Doctors will write notes for anyone and many online sites will allow you to register anything as a service animal. There are many people who take advantage of this including a friend of mine who registered her dog so it could fly with her on an airline in the cabin instead of down below.
> 
> According to ADA.gov and my training as an EMT, an emotional support dog is not a service dog. A service dog is trained to do a specific task where a therapy/support dog does not have to perform a specific task. Yes, some State laws do vary and allow them to be equal but under the ADA they technical are not equal and do not have the same rights. An employer is also allowed to ask for documentation just like they are allowed to ask for copies of license, SSN, etc.
> 
> ...


Maybe not in your state but I looked online and found many truckers who had service dogs with them.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

kingdog said:


> it was a blanket statement to all that drive with dogs, no one specific. clearly not you if you're giving everyone a heads up. however, I'm reading between the lines that you give them a heads up AS you arrive to pick them up. if so, I feel you should call or text immediately instead and avoid wasting each others time. don't say you can't do that because it's inconvenient- your profile says 'always take a screenshot of your fare' of each fare?? that's far more difficult than having bluetooth enabled and tapping your screen twice to call a pax..
> 
> ps- very curious FAC what is your rating?


I had an awesome rating of 4.94 until I had angry cheep ass pax request a pool ride on purpose even though he was already late for dinner. Then he birthed and moaned when I had to pick someone else up who ended up being a no show. Got my first 1* from him. right before the pickup I got a my first 3* from a pax on an airport run because I didn't take him through downtown, I took the most efficient route around downtown. So I'm working on getting my rating back up there. Currently I'm 4.89. And 4.98 on Lyft. Only one 4* with 80 rides. Don't drive Lyft often though. But should get the last 20 rides done so I can get a glowstash


----------



## Tahquitz (May 13, 2016)

FAC said:


> Maybe not in your state but I looked online and found many truckers who had service dogs with them.


That's scary. Some people just shouldn't drive as a profession if they have certain issues. While I was an EMT my company allowed an employee who had psych issues and had been committed several times to keep driving...even after she started talking to herself while transporting a patient requiring her partner to talk her to an ER for evaluation. Like I said, scary to think about in my opinion.


----------



## Youknowjojo (May 15, 2016)

FAC said:


> I had an awesome rating of 4.94 until I had angry cheep ass pax request a pool ride on purpose even though he was already late for dinner. Then he birthed and moaned when I had to pick someone else up who ended up being a no show. Got my first 1* from him. right before the pickup I got a my first 3* from a pax on an airport run because I didn't take him through downtown, I took the most efficient route around downtown. So I'm working on getting my rating back up there. Currently I'm 4.89. And 4.98 on Lyft. Only one 4* with 80 rides. Don't drive Lyft often though. But should get the last 20 rides done so I can get a glowstash


Not trying to stire the pot just have a couple thoughts.

First off im under the impression that we are all private contractors for lyft. They are a business but we are not. Thats why you did not need to get a busineas permit and display it like a taxicab. With that being said the rules of the ADA regarding service animals apply to only privately owned businesses. Im no lawyer but since you are a private contractor and not a private business owner it seems these laws do not apply to you.

Second, i was wondering what disability you have that would warrant a service animal while driving. I only ask because thats what i would do if i was your pax. I would ask if he was a service dog required because of a disability and what specifc things he is trained to do. I would ask that because it is my right under the ADA... i mean it would be if you were a privately owned business of course.

I only ask these questions because most of the disabilities the ADA spells out with reguards to needing a service dog are disabilities that could impair your ability to drive safely. Now, if your dog is there for emotional support for anxiety or something of the sort and his presence causes you to be calm, not a specific act hes been trained to do, than that is not a service dog.

Sorry for the rant but when im a driver the pax trust me with there life and vise versa when im a pax. I would not feel comfortable being driven by someone who needs a service dog just to drive.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Youknowjojo said:


> Not trying to stire the pot just have a couple thoughts.
> 
> First off im under the impression that we are all private contractors for lyft. They are a business but we are not. Thats why you did not need to get a busineas permit and display it like a taxicab. With that being said the rules of the ADA regarding service animals apply to only privately owned businesses. Im no lawyer but since you are a private contractor and not a private business owner it seems these laws do not apply to you.
> 
> ...


As a rider asking or yourself asking if I were her I wouldn't answer you as it is none of your (our) business. You do not have a right as a passenger to ask what acts her dog can perform. A driver could ask that of a passenger.

Also I think people think that all dogs for mental issues are necessarily emotional support animals which do not qualify as a service animal (which FAC already said is not a ESA) which means it could be a psychiatric service animal which DOES qualify as a service animal protected by Federal Law.

http://www.servicedogcentral.org/content/node/77

Not saying FAC issue is mental health related at all, but people keep implying it as most conditions a service animal does is for people who would not be able to (safely) drive.

But you're right and it has mentioned about the law might not being able to be enforced. However, Lyft and Uber have decided to enforce it and make us partners honor it. So if FAC (and the rest of us) have to honor the rule then she as a driver can utilize it too.

Granted I personally would not want to challenge the Federal Law regarding this not being covered and being made a test case.


----------



## Youknowjojo (May 15, 2016)

Your link you provided stated that a psychiatric support animal is one that helps it owner with task that he/she would need to live. It also goes on to say that regular mental illness doesnt qualify as a disabililty buy severe mental illness does. Now do i think someone with a severe mental illness should be allowed to bring there dog into a restaurant... yes, but allow them to drive other people as a job... no. 

This all goes back to what the ADA defines a service animal as. The driver must have a recognized disability and the dog must be trained to perform a task or tasks to help the person when they cant help themselves. Do i want a person driving me who must rely on a dog for something. No. Same why i dont wont someone driving me who would need another person in the car trained to help them with something.

Anyways this could all be discussed better if we new FACs disability and what the dog is trained to do. No problem if you dont want to answer though thats your right.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Youknowjojo said:


> Not trying to stire the pot just have a couple thoughts.
> 
> First off im under the impression that we are all private contractors for lyft. They are a business but we are not. Thats why you did not need to get a busineas permit and display it like a taxicab. With that being said the rules of the ADA regarding service animals apply to only privately owned businesses. Im no lawyer but since you are a private contractor and not a private business owner it seems these laws do not apply to you.
> 
> ...


MattyMikey is correct. It is not your business nor the pax nor anyone else's business why I use a service dog. Second you're right your not a lawyer, and you obviously don't know a thing about the ADA laws. You have no right under the ADA laws to ask my condition. Under title II and Title III all that I can be asked is 1) is that a service dog 2) what task does it perform. Title I is a bit different. I could be asked for documentation depending on the workplace. But the documentation is limited. And may or may not disclose the condition. Further the employer must keep the documentation out of the employment file and secure it with very limited access. Depending on the work environment usually a service dog falls under reasonable accessibility.

Finally nearly all my pax love her. And hold her. If they are in backseat they don't even know she's there. I do of course tell the, prior to the ride. But she just curls up and sleeps in the front seat most the time. If a pax has an issue before the ride begins they can easily choose not to ride with me. I give them the option that I'd be happy to cancel the trip and they won't be charged. That hasn't happened as no one but you seem to have an issue with it.


----------



## Youknowjojo (May 15, 2016)

Once again lyft is not your employer. You are a private contractor. That is why they dont pay your overtime or have to do anything else by law that an employer would have to.

Who cares if almost all of your pax enjoy the dog... shit almost everyone enjoys peanuts that doesn't give you the right to feed one to someone deathly allergic to them.

Anyways... title 3 covers public accomodations. Dont think a private car used for ridesharing is a public accommodation. Title 2 covers public entities of state or local governments. Dont think that applies to your private vehicle either. 

We can argue as much as we want but thruth be told none of the ada laws really apply to your situation. They were written to stop private businesses and public entities from discriminating against customers and citizens... not to give rights to private contractors using a private vehicle to provide a service to patrons


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Youknowjojo said:


> Your link you provided stated that a psychiatric support animal is one that helps it owner with task that he/she would need to live. It also goes on to say that regular mental illness doesnt qualify as a disabililty buy severe mental illness does. Now do i think someone with a severe mental illness should be allowed to bring there dog into a restaurant... yes, but allow them to drive other people as a job... no.
> 
> This all goes back to what the ADA defines a service animal as. The driver must have a recognized disability and the dog must be trained to perform a task or tasks to help the person when they cant help themselves. Do i want a person driving me who must rely on a dog for something. No. Same why i dont wont someone driving me who would need another person in the car trained to help them with something.
> 
> Anyways this could all be discussed better if we new FACs disability and what the dog is trained to do. No problem if you dont want to answer though thats your right.


A psychiatric service dog is different than emotional support dog. One is trained to perform a task a task the other does not. There are also medical service dogs. Seeing eye dogs. Hearing eye dogs. Diabetic service dogs. To name just a few.

The ADA defines disability as 
An individual with a disability is defined by the ADA as a person who has a physical or mental impairment that substantially limits one or more major life activities, a person who has a history or record of such an impairment, or a person who is perceived by others as having such an impairment.​Based on the definition. That can mean unlimited possibilities to what the illness is. And what is required for assistance.

Why is my disability a matter of importance? With my dog I can live a normal life. My dad always told me never explain. You're friends don't need it and your enemies won't believe it. I'm suspecting you are wanting to know so you can be right about something.

I've been engaged in far too many of these discussions on this forum. I'm done being attacked. If you don't like it then you would be offered the opportunity to not take a ride with me as a pax. End of discussion.


----------



## Youknowjojo (May 15, 2016)

Im not attacking you... dont know why you thought i was. Can we not a a constructive argument without you feeling like im attacking you. I have read the guidelines on what a service dog is. My problem is that driving is a very dangerous activity that requires fine motor skills (pun) and complete concentration. If a person needs a dog at his or her side at all times to be safe then i do not think they should be driving. Leave the dog at home. If you vant be without your dog for that long driving might not be that safe. I just for the life of me cant think of a disability that would be safe to drive with but would absolurely necessitate a dog being with the driver at all times. 

Diabetes... dogs can sure help alot with blood sugar levels, but do they need to be there all the time. 

Epilepsy... self explanatory i should think.

Migraines... scary to put other people in danger when one of these can hit.

Blindness... slef explanatory 

Deafness... shouldnt be driving

Mobility problems... should be driving if a dog is needed to be mobile

Medical alert dogs... scary that someone is driving if they need a dog to alert them of a life threatening problem... what if the dog fails.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Youknowjojo said:


> Im not attacking you... dont know why you thought i was. Can we not a a constructive argument without you feeling like im attacking you. I have read the guidelines on what a service dog is. My problem is that driving is a very dangerous activity that requires fine motor skills (pun) and complete concentration. If a person needs a dog at his or her side at all times to be safe then i do not think they should be driving. Leave the dog at home. If you vant be without your dog for that long driving might not be that safe. I just for the life of me cant think of a disability that would be safe to drive with but would absolurely necessitate a dog being with the driver at all times.
> 
> Diabetes... dogs can sure help alot with blood sugar levels, but do they need to be there all the time.
> 
> ...


It's not you. Search service dogs and I somehow get pulled in the conversation and often get attacked. So I'm defensive about it. At the same time I can joke about it.

You're wrong about diabetes. A service dog can be trained to smell when diabetic blood sugar is too low and nudg pe them. I think it's pretty incredible all the tasks a dog can be trai Ed to do to help their human. You have t even scratched the surface of conditions service dogs can help and the tasks they can do. Pretty amazing.


----------



## Youknowjojo (May 15, 2016)

It is amazing but as a oassenger hearing the word service dog can ekicit 1 of 2 responsivesm one, they go straight to thinking its a bs esa they got certified online for 50 bucks... or two they might get scared that the person driving them has a major disability and they would want to know what it is. I dont care what the law says if im entrusting my life with someone i want to feel safe.

Now dont fet me wrong im a dog person... i habe 3 myself... and i would probably be one of your pax who would pet it and think its cute... but if it was a cat it would be a different story. Cats trigger severe asthma attacks for me in as kittle as 5 min


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Youknowjojo said:


> Im not attacking you... dont know why you thought i was. Can we not a a constructive argument without you feeling like im attacking you. I have read the guidelines on what a service dog is. My problem is that driving is a very dangerous activity that requires fine motor skills (pun) and complete concentration. If a person needs a dog at his or her side at all times to be safe then i do not think they should be driving. Leave the dog at home. If you vant be without your dog for that long driving might not be that safe. I just for the life of me cant think of a disability that would be safe to drive with but would absolurely necessitate a dog being with the driver at all times.
> 
> Diabetes... dogs can sure help alot with blood sugar levels, but do they need to be there all the time.
> 
> ...


I'm curious why you think a deaf person shouldn't be driving. Even Uber and Lyft make their app flash for the hearing impaired. I see no reason a regular deaf person could drive but not a Rideshare driver.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Youknowjojo said:


> It is amazing but as a oassenger hearing the word service dog can ekicit 1 of 2 responsivesm one, they go straight to thinking its a bs esa they got certified online for 50 bucks... or two they might get scared that the person driving them has a major disability and they would want to know what it is. I dont care what the law says if im entrusting my life with someone i want to feel safe.
> 
> Now dont get me wrong im a dog person... i habe 3 myself... and i would probably be one of your pax who would pet it and think its cute... but if it was a cat it would be a different story. Cats trigger severe asthma attacks for me in as kittle as 5 min


Cats do the same to me. I have to take benedryll before I take Mattie to the vet. Mattie is a hypo allergenic dog but I still wipe down leather daily and spray ouzium to kill the fleas some paxs have.

My pax have not gone to the two conclusions. I had a pax the who's partner at work who has a service dog. That's how I learned that dogs can smell even the slightest change in blood sugar. Another whose wife has one but really it's an ESA. Only had one pax from Mexico ask me about what Mattie does. Not out of fear but curiosity. Got asked lots of questions about this country and our culture. I just loved this couple. Really only issue I had was with a Muslim. He was the one who killed my perfect Lyft record. Not only did he not like dogs but women either. Not sure why he didn't opt out of the ride.

Mattie is also a therapy dog. I take her to children's hospital and the VA hospital frequently. Her cute loving stubborn at times Westie personality has been therapeutic to many patients. And some paxs. Maybe that's why I'm so highly rated. Dogs release the pleasure hormone in people and the pax leaves the car happy.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

MattyMikey said:


> I'm curious why you think a deaf person shouldn't be driving. Even Uber and Lyft make their app flash for the hearing impaired. I see no reason a regular deaf person could drive but not a Rideshare driver.


One of the examples I found with CDL was nearly deaf. Barely passed the test with hearing aides. That's why he has a dog.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

FAC said:


> Why is my disability a matter of importance? With my dog I can live a normal life. My dad always told me never explain. You're friends don't need it and your enemies won't believe it. I'm suspecting you are wanting to know so you can be right about something.
> .


the thing is, if you're out and about with yourself, it doesn't matter
but I have no idea why you wouldn't think it matter to a pax in the backseat, and you're in the frontseat basically controlling whether they make it from point A to B alive.....
sorry I need to know why you have that dog,because my life is essentially in your hands, like someone said, if its there to alert ME to call 911 because you are prone to seizures/attacks then NO, I don't want you driving me


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> the thing is, if you're out and about with yourself, it doesn't matter
> but I have no idea why you wouldn't think it matter to a pax in the backseat, and you're in the frontseat basically controlling whether they make it from point A to B alive.....
> sorry I need to know why you have that dog,because my life is essentially in your hands, like someone said, if its there to alert ME to call 911 because you are prone to seizures/attacks then NO, I don't want you driving me


Because it isn't your business. She lets the passengers know ahead of time, so if you have reservations then don't use her and she'll cancel. But if you accept than your expectation to know is mute.


----------



## Tahquitz (May 13, 2016)

Youknowjojo said:


> They are a business but we are not. Thats why you did not need to get a busineas permit and display it like a taxicab.


My city requires a business permit, many cities do in fact if you are an IC, most people just don't care enough to get them and they rarely send the business police out to try and stop rideshare drivers. My city not only requires a business license, but they also require a home-based business permit, total of $126 for the first year and this applies to ANYONE who works as an IC.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Tahquitz said:


> My city requires a business permit, many cities do in fact if you are an IC, most people just don't care enough to get them and they rarely send the business police out to try and stop rideshare drivers. My city not only requires a business license, but they also require a home-based business permit, total of $126 for the first year and this applies to ANYONE who works as an IC.


Seattle also requires it. We have to get the city/county business license and also a Washington State business license.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> the thing is, if you're out and about with yourself, it doesn't matter
> but I have no idea why you wouldn't think it matter to a pax in the backseat, and you're in the frontseat basically controlling whether they make it from point A to B alive.....
> sorry I need to know why you have that dog,because my life is essentially in your hands, like someone said, if its there to alert ME to call 911 because you are prone to seizures/attacks then NO, I don't want you driving me


Here's what's true. The ADA exists to protect people like me from judgmental ignorant people like you. The ADA provides me the same opportunities others without disabilities have.

I went to the Uber office fully disclosed my medical history accompanied by a letter from my doctor for my need for service dog. As Title I outlines. I passed Ubers medical exam and was approved. I took it a step further and emailed uber support informing them I drive with a service dog so it's in my record. Did the same for Lyft.

Before I unlock my doors but after I confirm my pax I notify I have a service dog. If they have an issue im more than happy to cancel and they won't be charged. Lyft takes off cancelled rides uber will not. I don't want a pax that doesn't want to be in my car for any reason whatsoever.

Since I've been cleared medically to drive I drive. If there are days I don't feel safe to drive I don't. Hold me accountable, I do. I take full responsibility for my actions and would never put anyone at harm.

Finally, You have absolutely no right to know my condition or why I use a service dog. You are a stranger on the Internet. I don't have to nor will I be accountable to you for any reason. In other words it's none of your business.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Youknowjojo said:


> It is amazing but as a oassenger hearing the word service dog can ekicit 1 of 2 responsivesm one, they go straight to thinking its a bs esa they got certified online for 50 bucks... or two they might get scared that the person driving them has a major disability and they would want to know what it is. I dont care what the law says if im entrusting my life with someone i want to feel safe.
> 
> Now dont fet me wrong im a dog person... i habe 3 myself... and i would probably be one of your pax who would pet it and think its cute... but if it was a cat it would be a different story. Cats trigger severe asthma attacks for me in as kittle as 5 min


jo what is going on with your writing? I mean I make mistakes typing but jeeez



MattyMikey said:


> I'm curious why you think a deaf person shouldn't be driving. Even Uber and Lyft make their app flash for the hearing impaired. I see no reason a regular deaf person could drive but not a Rideshare driver.


How do they hear emergency vehicles behind them? how do they hear the honking of a horn letting them know an accident is about to occur? nobody is a perfect driver, only google's auto cars will..... so sometimes if you hear a horn honking you will react and possible prevent an accident



FAC said:


> Here's what's true. The ADA exists to protect people like me from judgmental ignorant people like you. The ADA provides me the same opportunities others without disabilities have.
> 
> I went to the Uber office fully disclosed my medical history accompanied by a letter from my doctor for my need for service dog. As Title I outlines. I passed Ubers medical exam and was approved. I took it a step further and emailed uber support informing them I drive with a service dog so it's in my record. Did the same for Lyft.
> 
> ...


look here buddy, watch how you talk to me, I'm not ignorant. You wouldn't talk to a starnger on the street like that so don't try it on the keyboard

now if you 100% let people know in advance before they hop in you need an animal to drive, then I'll give you a pass

but just to let you know, I really could care less waht your condition is or that you can use a dog. Again I don't give 2 flying flocks what you got going on. *The point im making is I would ONLY care if you're in a position that controls my life.* Im pretty sure most people would have the same concern. *You too should understand when your personal condition affects the life of others (being the sole driver of a vehicle)*


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

_"But, ultimately, isn't it just unsafe if a driver can't hear what's happening outside the vehicle?"_Actually, studies show that Deaf drivers are no more likely to be involved in car accidents than hearing drivers.3 This makes sense since driving is mainly a visual activity. Plus, there's even some research to suggest that Deaf adults have better peripheral vision than hearing people4, surely an advantage when driving.

https://axleaddict.com/safety/Deaf-People-Drive


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> jo what is going on with your writing? I mean I make mistakes typing but jeeez
> 
> How do they hear emergency vehicles behind them? how do they hear the honking of a horn letting them know an accident is about to occur? nobody is a perfect driver, only google's auto cars will..... so sometimes if you hear a horn honking you will react and possible prevent an accident
> 
> ...


You have no clue how I engage with people on the streets. Actually if you read most of my threads although I'm sarcastic I'm very compassionate and understanding. That is until I'm out on the defense. That why I wanted to end the conversation.

Finally I'm no buddy! I don't appreciate being called that. If you must speak to me in that tone use the right gender. I'm a broad!


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Oh and the service dog for the CDL trucker was used to help him hear.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

FAC said:


> Finally I'm no buddy! I don't appreciate being called that. If you must speak to me in that tone use the right gender. I'm a broad!


who cares


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> who cares


Seems you have this thing about popping into threads, insulting people on their spelling and grammar, why a truck driver who's nearly deaf should be driving although assisted by service dogs, demand I disclose my private information to please you. You know what, you're noting but a mean bully.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

FAC said:


> Seems you have this thing about popping into threads, insulting people on their spelling and grammar, why a truck driver who's nearly deaf should be driving although assisted by service dogs, demand I disclose my private information to please you. You know what, you're noting but a mean bully.


What's funny is as he complains about others spelling his same post has at least two spelling errors lol. Oh wait. It's Bart. SMH SMH SMH


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

MattyMikey said:


> What's funny is as he complains about others spelling his same post has at least two spelling errors lol. Oh wait. It's Bart. SMH SMH SMH


I make spelling mistakes all the time, but his was a bit much


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Youknowjojo said:


> Im not attacking you... dont know why you thought i was. Can we not a a constructive argument without you feeling like im attacking you. I have read the guidelines on what a service dog is. My problem is that driving is a very dangerous activity that requires fine motor skills (pun) and complete concentration. If a person needs a dog at his or her side at all times to be safe then i do not think they should be driving. Leave the dog at home. If you vant be without your dog for that long driving might not be that safe. I just for the life of me cant think of a disability that would be safe to drive with but would absolurely necessitate a dog being with the driver at all times.
> 
> Diabetes... dogs can sure help alot with blood sugar levels, but do they need to be there all the time.
> 
> ...


Why shouldn't a deaf person be driving?
Migraines, really?

What about a head cold, one sneeze and it could be over.


FAC said:


> It's not you. Search service dogs and I somehow get pulled in the conversation and often get attacked. So I'm defensive about it. At the same time I can joke about it.
> 
> You're wrong about diabetes. A service dog can be trained to smell when diabetic blood sugar is too low and nudg pe them. I think it's pretty incredible all the tasks a dog can be trai Ed to do to help their human. You have t even scratched the surface of conditions service dogs can help and the tasks they can do. Pretty amazing.


There is a family near me, they have a dog that is trained to recognize the blood sugar level in on of their kids. It nudges her right hand if to high, the left if too low.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> I make spelling mistakes all the time, but his was a bit much


Oh so it's ok for you to judge others; but god forbid anyone point out your faults. Like I said you're nothing but a bully.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

FAC said:


> Oh so it's ok for you to judge others; but god forbid anyone point out your faults. Like I said you're nothing but a bully.


if I write something that bad, feel free to point it out, I would deserve it


----------



## LookingForPartners (Mar 19, 2015)

Angry Hippo said:


> Ridiculous! I explained that this "individual" is my service dog to the rep on the phone and also sent an e-mail stating the same. I requested accommodation under ADA and the phone rep essentially said, 'sit and wait on it. I can't do anything for you'. Lyft was previously informed of my use of a service dog prior to this deactivation.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned the Lyft platform is complicit in this discrimination and is not doing anything to prevent it. They are also not making a reasonable attempt to quickly remedy the discrimination when it is brought to their attention.


Two points: Odds are they did not terminate you due to your service animal, but because of your poor rating or negative feedback that they received. More importantly, the reality is that as an Independent Contractor, you are NOT protected by the ADA. You did not fill out a W-2, you signed a contractor agreement and you receive a 1099.



FAC said:


> ESA in many states and local ordinances have the same rights as service dogs.


The fact that you are pointing out that some states treat them as the same would lead me to believe that you know this because your dog is for a psych disability or an ESA. And while you have no obligation to mention whatever your disability is, the fact that you and OP won't, just leads me to believe that it's because you would be confirming a good 50+% of people here are right in surmising that it's an ESA.



MattyMikey said:


> Also I think people think that all dogs for mental issues are necessarily emotional support animals which do not qualify as a service animal (which FAC already said is not a ESA) which means it could be a psychiatric service animal which DOES qualify as a service animal protected by Federal Law.
> 
> http://www.servicedogcentral.org/content/node/77
> 
> Not saying FAC issue is mental health related at all, but people keep implying it as most conditions a service animal does is for people who would not be able to (safely) drive.


Since you brought up, and using your article as an example of uses for psychiatric service animals:

"A task is a trained behavior that mitigates a person's disability by doing something the partner cannot do for themselves, but must be able to do in order to live. Even if you could benefit from a trained behavior, if you could do it for yourself, then it would not qualify as a task for your specific disability.

Guide a disoriented handler...
Find a person or place...
Room search... Example: A person with severe hypervigilence due to PTSD finds she is unable to enter her own home.
Signal for certain sounds... Example: A person heavily sedated, in a flashback, or in a psychotic episode
Interrupt and redirect... Example: A person with OCD subconsciously picks at the skin on her arm. She has done this with such persistence that she has scaring. Her dog is trained to recognize picking skin as a cue to bring her a dog brush.
Balance assistance... Example: A person overwhelmed with anxiety has taken a strong prescribed tranquilizer.
Bring help... Example: A person with PTSD becomes stuck in a flashback
Bring medication in an emergency... Example: A person with an anxiety disability experiences severe gastric distress when overstressed. The resulting nausea causes him to become disoriented and dizzy.
Clearing the airway... Example: A person with nausea due to a change in medication has been vomiting uncontrollably and has become dehydrated. She has collapsed on the floor, unable to move or to think clearly. She is at risk of choking on her vomit or becoming even further dehydrated. Her dog is trained to clear the vomit from her airway and to bring her a bottle of water.
Identify hallucinations...
I have ZERO problem admitting that I take psychiatric medications for Bipolar Disorder and it is well managed. I've never had hallucinations or a dissociative episode. I have no suicide attempts, suicidal ideation, or hospitalizations so there's no fear of me crashing my car into anything while working. Worst thing that would happen to me is I become hypersexualized (right passenger might love that lol  ), be overly happy, energetic or talkative. On the flip side there is crying and not getting out of bed. Unless I tell someone, they don't know I'm Bipolar. They usually just think I'm weird but that's totally unrelated to my mood. 

With the exception of OCD, the other psych issues appear to be DANGEROUS, and I think if someone has the likelihood of issues such as these, it is is my opinion that Lyft or Uber have every right to not want such people picking up their customers.



Youknowjojo said:


> If you vant be without your dog for that long driving might not be that safe. I just for the life of me cant think of a disability that would be safe to drive with but would absolurely necessitate a dog being with the driver at all times.
> 
> Medical alert dogs... scary that someone is driving if they need a dog to alert them of a life threatening problem... what if the dog fails.


All of this. I don't necessarily see a dog failing - they go through a TON of training after all - but at the same time, I'm in agreement. If your psych issues or health issues are that severe, I personally think it's irresponsible to take on a job as a passenger driver.



FAC said:


> Mattie is also a therapy dog. I take her to children's hospital and the VA hospital frequently.


ANY time I have EVER encountered a service dog out in public I have NEVER been allowed to pet them. I have asked and the answer I always get is, "No because he/she is "on the job" or working. Using the following excerpt from this article sort of drives the point home.

"But can a documented service dog also perform as a therapy dog? It can. But it is rare and takes the very steady and talented dog to do both jobs. The service dog must mitigate the disability of its owner in order to qualify as a documented service dog. Thus the dog must always be on the "Job" and his focus must be on his owner not other people. He can never drop his guard from the task at hand. However some tasks the service dog performs allows for times to be with other people and they can integrate and do both."

Again, this only reaffirms my belief that the dog is not TASK TRAINED. If you had the dog since she was a puppy, she COULDN'T have been trained except by you which is recommended in the case of psychiatric service animals. Service animals are trained for a LONG TIME with the exception of psychiatric service animals.

"We generally recommend psychiatric service dogs be owner-trained, ...We recommend owner-trainers solicit the outside help of a professional trainer, no matter how good of a trainer the owner is."

As far as other service animals, let's use Puppies Behind Bars as an example. Puppies Behind Bars trains dogs for wounded war veterans. _Dogs are trained to be service animals, in the prison, for 24 months _before they begin their training outside of the prison with even more experienced trainers.

As I mentioned before, I love dogs and would have no problem with someone having a dog in the car with them, but as far as this thread goes, based on MY research and knowledge of such things (and my powers of deduction), we are either talking about ESA's (not protected) or psychiatric service or medical alert animals (both with the potential to be very dangerous for passengers).

My two cents.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Well based off the article I would guess it is not a psychiatric service dog. We know it is not an ESA. So it is something else in all likelihood. I think you saying that the poster knows about different states treat ESA differently makes you believe it is psychiatric dog is ludicrous. Maybe she reads the numerous forums here. Maybe she does her due diligence to know things because people's incorrect assertions that are really not their business. 

If it is a psychiatric service dog, well that means she really had to convince a doctor as those are not handed out like the online mills for ESA. 

So if it is or is not a psychiatric service dog - who cares? I'm sure the OP's doctor(s) know more than we ever could imagine. They would not let her drive if they felt it was of concern.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

LookingForPartners said:


> Two points: Odds are they did not terminate you due to your service animal, but because of your poor rating or negative feedback that they received. More importantly, the reality is that as an Independent Contractor, you are NOT protected by the ADA. You did not fill out a W-2, you signed a contractor agreement and you receive a 1099.
> 
> The fact that you are pointing out that some states treat them as the same would lead me to believe that you know this because your dog is for a psych disability or an ESA. And while you have no obligation to mention whatever your disability is, the fact that you and OP won't, just leads me to believe that it's because you would be confirming a good 50+% of people here are right in surmising that it's an ESA.
> 
> ...


I don't disclose my disability because I don't want to open myself up to be judged, advised, or even sympathize by forum members I do not know. I have enough of that in my real life as it is. To not have a disability would be a blessing but I do. And it seems everywhere I go someone has their two cents of advice of how I should live my life or handle my disability and so on. I don't appreciate unsolicited feedback without permission. Even with the best of intentions.

As for training, I had a professional trainer work closely with me to train my previous Westie. Then she died. I used the same trainer with Mattie since she was a puppy. Unfortunately she is getting up there in years and will soon need to open my heart for a new 4 legged angel to start training.

Mattie is an unique dog. That she can be a service dog and therapy dog. My previous dog didn't have that ability. Indeed it was my trainer who suggested we train Mattie to serve as both.

But thanks for your two cents.

It would be a fun ride if you suddenly went manic while driving. I appreciate your thoughtful response and willing to be open about being bipolar.


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

Angry Hippo said:


> Obeserver,
> 
> I've only been driving with the platform for a short time. I'm not sure if I have any damages worth contacting a lawyer over.
> 
> For what it is worth, I am in the Los Angeles CA area.


I feel really bad for you. How do they allowed service animals for pax and not for drivers?
You can contact lawyer for discrimination and not for loss wages. Good lawyer will make them settle out of court and you will get decent sum of cash.


----------

